# How to cash out misc gift debit cards?? seems to be more difficult than it should be.



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 21, 2021)

costo amazon viza  misc...wally --Thank you.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 23, 2021)

apparently not just for me....heh


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2021)

Why is it hard to do?  I love Walmart ones and thats what my family gets me.  I only ask for ones I will use.  I go to the Walmart web site and register my cards with them.  When I need groceries I sign into the site, order delivery and when it comes to payment I use the cards, and not my credit card. Very easy. The amount of the order comes off the cards and shows my balance for next time.  So far I have received $500.00 in cards.  Yes, I peeked at my presents!


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2021)

When you say "cash out", do you mean "redeem them" or actually get cash for them?

If you want cash, there's always someone on Craigs List who buys gift cards for a fraction of their value.  

An alternative would be to donate them to a charity.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2021)

sorry for my poor wording ...seems I have ended up with cards with misc amounts of money on them generally not much ...one for 56.00 I suspect none more than that--I want to give them to someone and someone give me the cash that is on them and get them out of my life-- not sure how I ended up with em--

 amazon ..sent them for some reason

 walmart maybe to appease me for screwing my order, that kind of stuff.......I do not want to go from store to store messing around with morons.....you know the deal if you're a senior-


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

If you aren’t willing to shop at the respective stores, you’re going to have to take a (large) loss on the face value.  I wouldn’t be willing to buy anything from a stranger.  Why should anyone, even if you know them, want to give cash to you.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2021)

Your chances of someone giving you face value for them is almost nil.  As I said earlier, there are always people on Craigslist buying gift cards, but they're in it to make money so they won't pay you much.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks all that is all I wanted know ...so, trash it is..


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 27, 2021)

boliverchadsworth said:


> Thanks all that is all I wanted know ...so, trash it is..


or you could auction them off for free on Listia.com.. and you'd have points to get something you want instead


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2021)

Can you use them for online shopping?


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2021)

Donate them to a charity.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 27, 2021)

I am disillusioned with Amazon.  I gave several this year and seem to have no reliable way to tell if they were received or cashed.  The online thing that tells you if they have been received is not accurate.

I am beginning to suspect this is a kind of ripoff, they know some do not get cashed and don't want you finding out so the can keep the money...


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2021)

jujube said:


> Donate them to a charity.


Definitely.  You said one was worth $56.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I am disillusioned with Amazon.  I gave several this year and seem to have no reliable way to tell if they were received or cashed.  The online thing that tells you if they have been received is not accurate.
> 
> I am beginning to suspect this is a kind of ripoff, they know some do not get cashed and don't want you finding out so the can keep the money...


I'm kind of on the opposite side of the issue,  sending a gift card via USPS mail is fraught with pitfalls, if someone receives it due to postal mis-delivery they can spend it like cash; I still don't know that status of the gift card I sent my son.
Next time I send a gift "card" it will be electronically, email or text directly to the person intended.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 28, 2021)

jujube said:


> When you say "cash out", do you mean "redeem them" or actually get cash for them?
> 
> If you want cash, there's always someone on Craigs List who buys gift cards for a fraction of their value.
> 
> An alternative would be to donate them to a charity.


I just saw a news piece either on Good Morning America or World News Tonight in which their shopping expert said gift cards can actually be re-sold for their full value but I forgot on which venue (possibly Amazon and/or Ebay).


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2021)

Its a well known fact that businesses love to sell gift cards... a surprising percentage of people actually misplace them and/or forget to redeem them so thats pure profit for the biz.  What's not to love...no inventory and 100% profit when the redeemer forgets it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Its a well known fact that businesses love to sell gift cards... a surprising percentage of people actually misplace them and/or forget to redeem them so thats pure profit for the biz.  What's not to love...no inventory and 100% profit when the redeemer forgets it.


Same thing with the rebates they (used to?) give. I remember one time I narrowly missed submitting a $40 rebate for an Acer scanner. Boy would I have been mad at myself if I lost out on that rebate!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 30, 2021)

I get a lot of gift cards as gifts but I use every one of them.  My family uses them too until they are zero balance.  Why let that money go unused?


----------



## Liberty (Dec 30, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I get a lot of gift cards as gifts but I use every one of them.  My family uses them too until they are zero balance.  Why let that money go unused?


Yes, same thing with coupons.  Have a $20 coupon from Kroger that will expire soon.  Hub says I'm tighter than the bark on the north side of a cherry tree...lol.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 30, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Yes, same thing with coupons.  Have a $20 coupon from Kroger that will expire soon.  Hub says I'm tighter than the bark on the north side of a cherry tree...lol.


I have 30.00 in coupons from Kroger I will use soon.  I don't care what anyone says. Free groceries are great!


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

You could just give them to a local charity and let the beneficiaries figure it out. If you know the dollar value you can claim it on your taxes. To me that would be easier.


----------

